
Epic CEO Explanation for How Consoles Deserve 30% Cut but Apple and Google Don't - nipponese
https://daringfireball.net/2020/08/sweeney_hand_waving_game_consoles_app_stores
======
rbecker
> provide marketing campaigns that help publishers get their games in front of
> users.

It would be more accurate to say those campaigns help get their games in front
of _other games_ in front of users. Advertising is an arm race, a consumer is
looking for a game to play, the only question is which game will catch their
eye first. But if you phrase it this way, it becomes obvious advertising and
app stores (that function mostly as advertising in this case) don't provide
nearly as much value as they claim, and are mostly parasites.

